

Great Summary of the Beacosystem - yresnob
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/06/beacosystem-evolution-hurdles-and-resources.html

======
mkw5053
There still is no clear "killer app" for beacon tech. It will be interesting
what (assuming it happens) that becomes, and if it's in the ad-tech space. I
can see it being useful in marketing measurement.

